# Tyres



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Looks like I'll be needing new front tyres in the next 2 months or so. 

Currently have Continental RFT fitted. Tbh I haven't found them to be that bad to drive on in any weather condition.

I'd like to stick with the RFT but not sure to get Continental again or look at either Goodyear or Michelin.

What do you guys recommend?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Michelin :thumb: 

Popped a set on my last car with run flats and it transformed it. Always used Michelin’s when replacing for past 10+ years and been very happy with them


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

Michelin,but they have got a confusing model line up,the PS4 is a greener (eco) tyre and the PS4s is a proper sports tyre,so becareful when pricing up and reading reviews !


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

tyreman said:


> Michelin,but they have got a confusing model line up,the PS4 is a greener (eco) tyre and the PS4s is a proper sports tyre,so becareful when pricing up and reading reviews !


I'm looking at keeping the runflat's. Don't think either come in runflat option

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you tried a car without runflats? You won't go back. 

You have to do all 4 at the same time though.


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

How about tyres with a seal inside? No loss of pressure if you pick up a nail and carry on driving - 
apparently.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

I haven't tried them myself, but have you looked at Bridgestone Driveguards:
http://www.bridgestone.co.uk/driveguard/


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Or take your pick of tyres and get a couple of cans of Holts tyre weld, often on bogof at Halfords. And if you have breakdown cover your totally covered.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Have you tried a car without runflats? You won't go back.
> 
> You have to do all 4 at the same time though.


Last car had non RFT I haven't noticed much difference tbh. As they were both low profile at 40

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

J306TD said:


> Last car had non RFT I haven't noticed much difference tbh. As they were both low profile at 40
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I meant another F3x BMW.

The noise and smoothness improve noticeably. The steering will be a bit softer though.

The F3x is better than the E9x cars on runflats though.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Had Bridgestones on me E92 awful ride and it got worse in cold weather and they wore really strangely. Dealer recommended Continental, transformed the car instantly. Both runflats. 
I agree the the F series is far better than the E series. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

On my Alpina my summer wheels have 265/30/19 Michelin Supersport tyres on.

I picked up some winter wheels which have 17" 45 profile Bridgestone Blizzak LM25 run flats and was expecting the ride to be a lot better - they aren't!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I'm sticking with the run flats.

Be either Continental or Goodyear AS 2.

Any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

J306TD said:


> I'm sticking with the run flats.
> 
> Be either Continental or Goodyear AS 2.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned previously, my default is Michelin, not used either of these 2 above as run flats, but as a non run flat tyre, I've had Continental tyres previously and been pleased with them


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Uniroyal rainsport 3 are a good higher end but lighter on the Wallet tyre 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

gareth_j said:


> Uniroyal rainsport 3 are a good higher end but lighter on the Wallet tyre
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking at run flat

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Can I go from 89 to 93 load index without any adverse issues? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

I've got the Goodyears. They are superb in the dry, but less so in the wet. You get quite a lot of road noise too, although I've noticed that with most run flats


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

J306TD said:


> Can I go from 89 to 93 load index without any adverse issues?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes you can go up in index but not down.

They should have stiffer sidewalls, It's unlikely you will notice any difference. Then again, you may be that person who is ultra sensitive to it.

I personally would prefer a slightly stiffer sidewall for slightly sharper steering if given the choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Fiestamk5 said:


> I've got the Goodyears. They are superb in the dry, but less so in the wet. You get quite a lot of road noise too, although I've noticed that with most run flats


They have A rating for road noise compared to C of the continental's.

Had the AS2 then AS3 on my Octavia VRS never let me down in any weather.

Besides the wet how have you found them? Are they AS2 run flat?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Had an e92 for the last eight years and stick with Goodyear eagles, love them but I don’t drive F1. Michelin have historically been my go to but they are far too expensive for no real world difference IMO
Many on the bm forums are of the same opinion.
Asking a question like this though just receives personal opinions. We all have different driving needs or commutes.Best to read up and stick with what you feel happy with. Branded tyres in your size will all be premium.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

RedUntilDead said:


> Had an e92 for the last eight years and stick with Goodyear eagles, love them but I don't drive F1. Michelin have historically been my go to but they are far too expensive for no real world difference IMO
> Many on the bm forums are of the same opinion.
> Asking a question like this though just receives personal opinions. We all have different driving needs or commutes.Best to read up and stick with what you feel happy with. Branded tyres in your size will all be premium.


The BM forums I have found to just be full of people saying bin the runflats. Or just making pasing comments.

I'd prefer to ask on here as it's not just the best detailing website but the off topic chats are some of the best places too. I know I'm not going to get a ********** answer on here but trusted honest reviews or feedback are what I'm after.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

J306TD said:


> The BM forums I have found to just be full of people saying bin the runflats. Or just making pasing comments.
> 
> I'd prefer to ask on here as it's not just the best detailing website but the off topic chats are some of the best places too. I know I'm not going to get a ********** answer on here but trusted honest reviews or feedback are what I'm after.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hi bud.

I have the Goodyear F1 Assymetric 2 runflats on my f30. To be completely honest, I haven't seen any reason to change to another runflat when I need tyres. They have loads of grip in the dry, and the same in the wet. I do find them a bit crashy, but a good friend has an F30 too, albeit on Bridgestone potenza runflats, and his is exactly the same.

They wear really well too. I'm currently on 34k and there's over 5mm remaining. Now, I do use winter wheels and tyres, so probably take around 14 or 15k off that. Even so, that's fairly good going in any case.

Hope you get sorted.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Had potenzas on my F30 - had no complaints with them and as mentioned above previously wear is good also - i had +20k out of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

Unless you do track days then there all about the same. I've had everything from cheap Chinese tyres to £250 a corner and could honestly tell no difference whatsoever.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I’ve always like Bridgestone myself but they don’t seem to get that good reviews. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

carl123uk said:


> Unless you do track days then there all about the same. I've had everything from cheap Chinese tyres to £250 a corner and could honestly tell no difference whatsoever.


Wow.

If that's an honest and truthful assessment, then dare i say; it could be something to do with the cars you've had ?

I'm into my hot-hatches - and on a couple i've owned; the tyre choice has almost been critical to the enjoyment of the drive. The 'right' tyres absolutely improving the driving of the car. And a poor (Often; but not solely going hand in hand with cheap or budget) choice being especially noticeable / butt clenching in wet conditions, on adverse camber / poor / less than dead flat tarmac etc. And in my years of motorcycling; tyre choice is even more personal and even more customisable - not to mention noticeable - to your riding style / mileage / machine ridden etc etc

To suggest all tyres are 'pretty much the same' astounds me quite frankly.....


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

carl123uk said:


> Unless you do track days then there all about the same. I've had everything from cheap Chinese tyres to £250 a corner and could honestly tell no difference whatsoever.


Wtf? they are not all the same.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've had some truly awful cheap and not so cheap tyres. Most are ok in the dry, however, in wet conditions, I've been really shocked how bad some tyres are. Back in 2009, I bought a VW Passat, it was 3 years old, and the dealer said he'd fit 4 new tyres, which turned out to be Diamondback. In the dry, they were grand. In the snow, bizarrely, they were brilliant. However, in the wet, they were downright dangerous - it was like driving on ice, literally. 

I've tried Nexen, which weren't bad, Nankang (just ok) and Landsail (really awful wet handling). 

Bizarrely, back in 1996, I put a set of Uniroyal RTT2 on my rover 216sli, and they were awful in the wet. Recently, I fitted Uniroyal Rainsport 3 to my wife's DS3, and they're brilliant. 

All my own opinion, obviously. 

I now just stick to mid range or premium tyres, and I've never had any issues. Bridgestone offered fantastic levels of grip, but didn't wear particularly well for me. In smaller sizes they were better, funnily enough. 

Pirelli were good, and Michelin were excellent, but very expensive. My favourites to date are definitely Goodyear Eagle F1. A brilliant tyre, that gives a brilliant mix of wear and grip. 

Just a few of my own personal experiences. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I dislike runflats, on a FWD car they are horrible, on a RWD car they are not as bad, Having driven various BMWs with and without them I would always choose to be without them.

I do find that the F series cars cope better with runflats compare to the E series cars, my preference would be Goodyear however Goodyears like to step on the inside edge, all BMWs seem to scrub the outside edges. 

You can get Jinyus in runflat, Firestone do them to and there are Falkens as well although the larger the wheel the less choice there is. If you have runflats and are happy with how it drives then stay with them, however if you want a little mores softness then change to std tyres.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I'd recommend Goodyear Eagle F1's or Yokohama Parada Spec II. I've had both and found them both to be decent all-rounders.

These two websites do offers every now and then....

https://www.camskill.co.uk/

https://www.blackcircles.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI59Lc75Gn3AIVV8YbCh1Z6AkCEAAYASAAEgKIyPD_BwE


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Found these on Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01BAG9LES/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_h3xwBbE091374

£88 on Amazon

Circa £160 elsewhere

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I had Bridgestone RFT on my car when it was new. They sounded like being in a jet plane. The roar sound was terrible on roads repaired with just chippings and tar.

There must be some good RFTs that are quieter but until someone categorically says that I swapped them for non run flats.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I had Bridgestone RFT on my car when it was new. They sounded like being in a jet plane. The roar sound was terrible on roads repaired with just chippings and tar.
> 
> There must be some good RFTs that are quieter but until someone categorically says that I swapped them for non run flats.


I swapped from Bridgestone run flats to Michelin run flats and they were a world apart, much quieter, much nicer ride and also better grip.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just had a hire 218i with runflats over the last few days. They just ruin a car. 

The road noise is noticeable worse. They also are still horrible to drive on roads that are less than smooth. They are crashy over humps and bumps to the extent they unsettle the car. It really isn't good to drive. 

Runflats maybe have improved over the years, but they are still a million miles away from real tyres.


----------

